# First cycle of Clomid, nervous and don't know what to expect



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well I'm sure you can all read my signature for a bit of background. I've just had a cycle of IVF cancelled because of poor response (high FSH 17 and 13 last reading) so instead of another cycle they want to monitor my FSH for a couple of months and take clomid at the same time:100 mg from day 2 to day 6 I think. The hospital told me to call them on day 1 of AF so they can arrange to monitor me: but I'm not too sure why? I guess they will probably want to see if I make any follies or not  .  I'm now starting to become a real addict to this website and also becoming very nervous about the clomid.

Is it better to take it in the morning rather than the evening?  Is there anything else I should be eating or drinking?  Any advice basically would be so so welcome thank you.

Love,

Sam


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I'm also on 100mg of clomid taken from CD2 to 6.  I take mine in the evening, but to honest I've tried different times of the day and it doesn't seem to make much difference to me. 

I have a scan on CD12 to check the size of the follicles and if they are an OK size have an HCG jab.  Are you having this ?

Good luck hun - hope this works for you!!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey sam, welcome to the clomid crazy girls! come and join us on the main thread for a natter and support if you need any. we dont bite... much!  

im on 50mg of clomid and am only having a blood test on cd21 to check ovulation. they're probably going to scan you to check that you are making follies etc.

hope it all goes ok for you hun. 

with regards to the time of day to take it, i did mine at lunch time (just to be random) and i suffered terrible headaches all afternoon. some girls say its better to take in the evening and then they sleep through some of the side effects! 

love jo xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi sam ive just strated my secound cycle of clomid
i have 50mg at the moment and have a scan around day 11 to check size and amount of follicles if the right size and there is not to many then im given the hsg jab to make me ovulate (i do this naturally but the jab tell you whens the best time really)
my first cycle i did not respond to the clomid enough so try again if i have the same result then doctor will up the dosage
hope you get on well let me know hoe you get on


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Samia

The follicle tracking scans will be to check how many follicles you have and also their sizes.  They like a follicle to be a minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure the egg is mature and hopefully healthy.  If the follicle is too small (below 18mm) or too big (normally they say if over around 26+mm)  then this may mean that the egg released may be too immature or too old/mature and result in poor or no fertilisation.

Also, if you have too many dominant follies then they may advise against ttc naturally that month because of the risk of multiple pregnancy...it's usually if you have over 3 dominant follies they would advise this.

As well as checking for follies and their sizes, they will also check the thickness of your womb lining.  They normally look for it to be a minimum of about 8mm for good implantation.

Follies and womb lining grow approx 1-2mm per day but this is just an average and some may be slower whilst others may have a growth surge.

Not everyone will have the HCG trigger injection.  This just times ovulation because you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours after the injection.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot for that girls I seem to be so clueless: I know I should have ask the doc but at the time you just don't think!!

I've got another silly question: when on clomid is there a "best day" to be having  ?  I'm thinking of getting a clearblue fertility monitor what do you think, is it a good idea or not?


Love to all,

Sam


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck sam    welcome to the mad house  



kel


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Fertility monitors and OPKs detect the LH surge before ovulation...once you get a positive result then you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later.

If you have PCOS then this can cause inaccurate results on these type of things but of you don't have PCOS then you may find them useful although personally I wouldn't become too dependent on them as they can become a bit obsessive, aren't completely reliable and don't actually confirm ovulation.  If you're having monitoring scans anyway, then these should hopefully give you a good idea of when ovulation should occur by the size of the follie.

An egg can only survive for around 12-24 hours after it's released (ie after ovulation).  Sperm can live for about 3-5 days so always best to have plenty of sex around ovulation, especially just before ovulation, to ensure a constant fresh supply of sperm for when egg released...so just try to have as much sex as possible, every day or at least every other day if no problem with your partners sperm, for at least a week around ovulation.

Have fun 

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Kel and   on your  . Au naturel in Corfu??  

Thank you very much Natasha you sound very clued up which is very reassuring and sending you    for your coming tx.  Sorry I have another question: can clomid do anything for people like me who have high FSH?  Maybe should open another topic with this title (think I'll do that actually   )

Thank you girls (I think I'm becoming obsessed with it all, going   )

Love to all,


Sam


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

it wasnt au naturel hun wish it was.lol clomid and hcg jab helped me.


think it was all the chilling i done and the  


kel


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry Kel, didn't read slowly enough as usual  , hope you're not feeling too sick.

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

no im fine (for now) im loving my new and improved (.)(.)  



kel


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Samia, I  also started clomid this month i took it in the night because when i took it in the daytime i went a little coo coo . also having scans and injections.
Also ive just asked about the sex question ,  when to do it, with injections its easier to time ovulation but without that every couple of days would be ok ,and its fun anyway  
hope this helps 
  
Sara


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Kel,

I know what you mean about the (.)(.) the only problem is they don't stay like that forever:great before and during breastfeeding but after that...  I think I need a lift up up up   enjoy them...

Sara, what do you mean by coo coo  ? A bit worried cos I'm coo coo without it as it is!  

About to buy a persona so hopefully it will help us with the timing of  .  


I'm taking chinese meds right now do you think I should stop them when I start taking clomid or just carry on as usual? Thanks for letting me know.

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Samia said:


> I'm taking chinese meds right now do you think I should stop them when I start taking clomid or just carry on as usual? Thanks for letting me know.


Most clinics will advise against taking any form of herbal remedy, including chinese herbs, when taking any fertility drugs, including clomid, as they may interfere and react with one another. Most will recommend stopping any herbs for a few months prior to starting fertility drugs so personally I'd say stop taking the herbs now, before you start the clomid.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

